# Hdmi No Signal?



## geordiejohn (Jan 28, 2015)

hello i have an old mac mini 80 gb but i am not certain when i bought it,probably about 10 years ago,i have bought a new mac mini for the wife and wanted to use the old one for me,i am using a television as a monitor so i bought a mini DP to HDMI  to connect the box,the television source is set as HDMI but when i turn the mac on all i see on the television is HDMI no signal,can anyone please help me set my mac up?
thank you.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2015)

Does the TV show up in System Preferences->Displays?

Did you use a modern HDMI cable like the MonoPrice 18 Gbps HDMI 2.0 cables?


----------



## geordiejohn (Jan 29, 2015)

the cable i am using is like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/DisplayPort-adapter-converter-Thunderbolt-BeckenBower-White/dp/B008A6OW0K
and all i see on the television is HDMI no signal


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 29, 2015)

You mentioned that you have two Mac minis.
And, that you are using a "probably 10 year old" mini. The 80GB is also a clue. The last mini that came with an 80GB hard drive would be a 2007 model. Only one video connection on that one (or older minis), and it's NOT a mini DisplayPort. There's only DVI, that you can adapt to VGA, or leave as a DVI connection. 
Unless you are lucky, HDMI probably won't work at all - although you could try other DVI to HDMI adapters.
Or, come back with more details about which mini you are using (model, processor, whatever else you can supply that can help decide what you have.)
Some users do have bad luck with some of the cheap import video adapters. I prefer to use a direct cable, getting the length that I need. I use a 1 meter, Mini DisplayPort to DVI. At least, do try another cable, to eliminate your adapter as the problem.


----------



## geordiejohn (Jan 29, 2015)

please bear with me as it is confusing for an old chap like me to put into words but i will try my best,i bought a 2014 mac mini for my wife and then went to Maplins to buy a DP to DVI connector to connect the mac to a HP monitor and all worked fine,i then thought of connecting my old about 10 years old mac mini with snow leopard  to a Ferguson television after going to Maplins again to buy a DP to HDMI connector,i had the television set to HDMI source but all it said on the screen was HDMI no signal.

so i took my old box and took the vga lead out of the dvi connector and put into the vga port on the old box and everything worked fine,i then took the old box and connected it to the dp to hdmi connector but still got hdmi no signal,in the meantime i reconnected the dp to dvi connector to the new mac and now it is saying no signal as well even the source is set as dvi

so at the moment i have 2 mac minis that are both showing no signal?

thank you.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 29, 2015)

Both minis showing no signal to the same television? Using different cables?
Then, you might conclude that the television won't connect to the computers.
You may need to try a different television, I suppose.


----------



## geordiejohn (Jan 30, 2015)

all sorted,as i went to the toilet at 06.00 am this morning i thought about swapping the  HP monitor with the television and connecting via the hdmi lead and it worked but i need the sort the picture out as it is not great,i connected my old mac via the vga cable and that is working as well,i will take the DP to HDMI cable back to Maplins.
thank you for your help.


----------

